# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Jewish T markers

## Sile

https://sites.google.com/site/levite...ashkenazi-jews
.
Based upon the sample set, it appears that T-PAGES00113 may be the only Ashkenazi subcluster within the T-CTS8862 cluster. Further information is needed to date that subcluster to determine when the line likely entered the Ashkenazi population.
.

----------

